# thoughest player you've faced



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

Who is the toughest person you've faced in 1 on 1??? The toughest person I've faced is Brian Cook......he just over powered me in every category.....


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> Who is the toughest person you've faced in 1 on 1??? The toughest person I've faced is Brian Cook......he just over powered me in every category.....


where in the hell you played him?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: thoughest player you've faced*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> where in the hell you played him?


Notice where his location is at, he went to school with Cook.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Andre Murray....plays at Southern Nazarene.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Andre Murray....plays at Southern Nazarene.


Kevin Forney who plays for the Seattle Supersonics


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Brandon Cotton. McDonald's All-American '03, future Michigan State Spartan.

Ryan Sydney - played against him in Gus Mackers and a couple AAU tournaments when I was younger.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Dane Bradshaw. Look him up. He is the future.


----------



## edubcb (Feb 21, 2003)

Basketball
Brian Butch- McDonalds all american, going to wisconsin

football
Joe Thomas- All American D-Lineman, #1 shot putter in the nation going to Wisconsin.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i played against kwame*

when he was in hs but he was young like a sophmore


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
you go to school wit him???


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Almost played him but I was a freshman when our varsity team faced Pierre Pierce's Westmont High School team. If he plays next year, Iowa will be so much better because Pierce is just flat-out awesome.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

was a few years ago... my dribbling wasnt that great... this american guy who came to oz... to study.. he used to play for KU like div 2 or something dont know how it works (kansas university?) he lived in nebraska... hmmm scott m... something... hahah forgot his name.. the guy was a point guard... fully strong and quick feet, always stayed infront of u... couldnt even fade, he'd be right in ur face at all times...


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: thoughest player you've faced*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> where in the hell you played him?


me & went to high school together


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: thoughest player you've faced*



> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> 
> 
> me & went to high school together



ok cool.


I played against Lester Earl, Terry Nooner, and Nick Bradford in basketball.









Playstation. HHhahahah LOL that is funny isn't it. I was campingout for the Missouri/Kansas game my soph year for the 100 anniversary of KU basketball game. I had my playstation, and the three came by to play befroe the hit the weights. It was fun. I know Bradford from my business classes.


----------



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

*Carmelo is the toughest player lebron faced*

I was at the game when Carmelo played Lebron James and that was a hell of a matchup but Carmelo pulled the win out. There stats where about the same.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Carmelo is the toughest player lebron faced*



> Originally posted by <b>feedy</b>!
> I was at the game when Carmelo played Lebron James and that was a hell of a matchup but Carmelo pulled the win out. There stats where about the same.


This is an OffTopic. What does this deal with teh topic on hand? The topic on hand is for what was the toughest player that you had faced. For example, the toughest player that the guy above faced was Brian Cook since they played on the same basketball team in their high school.


----------



## cren (Apr 9, 2003)

OJ mayo


----------



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

Excuse me I thought the topic was about who was the toughest person Lebron James faced. The first person name I saw was Lebron and I thought about that game. Well anyway the toughest person I faced was Marcus Hatten from St. Johns. He went to a Mervo High School in my hometown of Baltimore, Maryland.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>feedy</b>!
> Excuse me I thought the topic was about who was the toughest person Lebron James faced. The first person name I saw was Lebron and I thought about that game. Well anyway the toughest person I faced was Marcus Hatten from St. Johns. He went to a Mervo High School in my hometown of Baltimore, Maryland.


it says whos the tuoghest player *you've* faced


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Almost played him but I was a freshman when our varsity team faced Pierre Pierce's Westmont High School team. If he plays next year, Iowa will be so much better because Pierce is just flat-out awesome.


Wasn't he ineligble this year? He was awesome as a Freshman.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

On Tuesday I got to play against some of the Spartans up here at school. Alan Anderson, Paul Davis, Maurice Ager, Kelvin Torbert, Erazam Lorbeck, and a couple walk=-ons(?) were at one of the campus gyms. Needless to say they whooped everyone's ***. It was ridiculous, I have never seen so many people get dunked on in in my life. Of course I didn't get dunk on I know how to move out of the way.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ive played against brad buckman, royal ivey, james thomas. practically everyone on the ut bball teamt eh past couple of years. i was there wen tj ford had his injury to his neck durin the pick up game las summer


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Best player I've ever played against: Kirk Hinrich, no contest. I've never seen a more dominating player play pickup, on any level. He's absolutely ridiculous.

Honorable mention:

Maurice Evans
Billy Thomas
Kevin Pritchard
Jacque Vaughn
Scot Pollard
Manny Dies


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Toughest player has to be Flip hands down...I play against college and Nba guys right now but Flip is the toughest to guard cause at 6''4 he is too quick like he is 5''9..but ivee played against Dahnty Jones, Jay Williams, Julius Hodge, Royal Ivey, Ron Artest, Samuel Delembert, Schea Cotton JaRon Rush, Corey MAggette, Jameer Nelson, Luke Jackson, Andre Barrett, Deshawn Stevenson ABCD camp 2000 Korleone Young, the whole duke bball team and nc state bball team..damn the list goes on and on but its Ronald Murray hands down


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Winsome Frazier, overpowered me and WAY too quick for me, and he could shoot the lights out.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

Jamal Tinsly kept hitting me in the forehead and dribbling it between my legs making me look stupid... So i would have to say Tinsly over Fred Hoiberg....


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

I've played against Nate Robinson and with Curtis Allen from UW in five-on-five. I'm eight inches taller than Nate, and I literally bounced off him twice, once while blocking an alley oop for him, and another time while getting a rebound. The guy is ripped. He can pretty much penetrate at will, and jump over everybody.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Jason Richardson didn't play him one on one but I played him in a baptist league in michigan and he just dunked all over my whole team and me....

Saginaw in this mug...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Mark Dickel, former UNLV point and current member of New Zealand national team.

The guy was lightning-quick w/ the ball and and a great distributor.


----------



## MarkPrice25 (Jan 14, 2004)

Joe Jurevicius...yes the WR. He beat the tar out of the entire team. 

James Posey is runner up.


----------



## Yackman (Feb 15, 2004)

Randy Livingston.

I played him when he was a senior in H.S. and I was in 8th grade. This was before the knee injuries.


As a side note, there isn't a doubt in my mind that Randy Livingston was the best high school point guard ever, and one of the best high school players of all time.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

Kevin Love - The top HS player in Oregon as a frosh, top 3 player in class of '07 many think hes #1. He killed us hes a 6'8 15 year old center he even drained a three. I know it wasnt one on one but I guarded him some. Im about 6'1, i think he had 30 some points.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Pat Burke, former Magic player. Heh one of my teammates dunked on him in a summer game, adn the dude was like 6'1" with shoes


----------



## reggie4life (May 12, 2004)

Kwame Brown


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Greg Paulus, current HS Junior. Ranked #11 in class of 2005 by rivals. Just flat-out dominated 4th grade rec. Hitting legit college 3-pointers as a 10 year old.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Chase Budinger (future D-1 major prospect)

and Rico Tucker, Minnesota recruit.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> Greg Paulus, current HS Junior. Ranked #11 in class of 2005 by rivals. Just flat-out dominated 4th grade rec. Hitting legit college 3-pointers as a 10 year old.



:jawdrop:


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

here in minnesota, the competition is starting to heat up in high school basketball. the past 5-10 years has seen a rise in players going d-1 from this state. i graduated in 2001, and i got to see and play against some tough guys. kris humphries, terry pettis, lawrence mckenzie, steve neal, troy bell, alan anderson, and R.I.P. steve tousant, he would'a been great. i didn't get to play rick rickert though, i guess i missed out.


----------

